# Help Cooper Keeled over and couldnt stand up!



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooper is 2 and a half and very fit, runs, walks, eats normally but last night while out he appeared to keel over, kind of looked like he had slipped and his back right leg went from under him, a couple of times he got straight back up and carried on running around. I called him over to check him out, felt down his legs and back and found nothing out of place, whilst I was checking him he completely keeled over, down onto his right side and could not get back up, he tried a couple of times to stand but kept falling back over onto his right side. Because I couldn't get him to stand up I carried him, he just let me, normally he isn't a very cuddly Vizsla but he just laid in my arms. I carried him for maybe 15 minutes then he started to fidget a little, I put him down and he walked on the lead till we got back to the car, probably about 30 mins. He has not done it again but obviously I have not had him our for a run since. What I am thinking is could this be a trapped nerve or a pulled muscle, he seems to be walking a little tentatively but is not limping or favouring a side, does anyone on the forum have any advice for me please or if anyone has experienced this before. Tina


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

With symptoms like that and no visible cause, I would be getting to a vet ASAP. Let us know how he gets on. Best wishes.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, take him to the Vet right away.

I've experienced a dog keeling over like that twice. In both instances, the dogs were quite elderly and were experiencing episodes of cardiac failure. (Two different dogs, two different times.) Since your dog is so young, that's not likely to be the cause. Those symptoms could also suggest a partial seizure. He needs to have the Vet check him over.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Oh bless him, poor Cooper.  I would also get him checked out by the vet, just to put your mind at rest. Hope he is bounding around again soon. Take care. Deb xxx


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cooper is going to need a full work up at your vets.
It could be any number of things, I don't know if you have ever heard of exertional hypoglycemia. Better know to people that run pointers, as hunting dog hypoglycemia.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Vets appointment later, will let you know what the verdict is. Keeping him quiet and calm for now.
Thanks for your thoughts and opinions, greatly appreciated

Tina


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck Tina.
We have our fingers crossed that everything goes well with Cooper at the vet.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck, Cooper! Positive vibes headed your way today!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My prayers are with you. Riley and Chuck send lots of love!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck Cooper!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all thankyou so much for all the wishes. Vet gave him a thorough checking over, no visible signs of injury. Anti inflammatory injection and one again tommorrow. She did say she thinks its a trapped nerve, follow up appointment in two days. Keep him calm lead walk for 10 mins max, if it happens again, go straight to vets and she will send him to a neurologist. Thanks again all that answered, right now he is settled cuddled up with his little sister.
Tina


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

fingers crossed. 

Check him over often over the next few days. Back and leg joints


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

born36, I think I am becoming a little obsessive with the checking, but dont want him to be suffering, he is calm again today and keeps allowing me to check, Vets again later for another injection.
Thanks again all.


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

All my best to you guys. Scary thing when they take ill, but these dogs are tough and I'm sure he'll bounce back soon.


----------

